# Feeding a shrimp only tank?



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...as noted in the thread on keeping a shrimp only tank, I've taken the plunge (Thanks, Bill!).

Anway, with about a dozen or so cherries in a 10g, how much and how often should be fed? They enjoyed the algae wafer, once it dissolved. I also gave some nori the other day which seemed to go over well. I just don't want to over do it and will be out of town for two weeks, with my wife taking over the feeding while I'm gone...

Tanks,
Mike


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

you don't need to feed them everyday. every 2-3days is my feeding schedule. i'm assuming the tank is planted; if it is, they'll find their own food source.... micro algae or whatnot.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I feed my shrimp 2x a day, but that's up to you. I suggest you watch the tank and see how it goes -- if there is a snail population, does it 'explode'? How is the water quality? Is there algae for them to eat as well? If not -- feed more. I think that most herbivorous types of animals are designed to continually eat so I feed more. I would suggest two small meals in a period of time rather than one large meal. Ultimately, it's what works best for you.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I was feeding my shrimp only tank every day but I had a planaria explosion in the tank so I have cut back to every 3-4 days hoping to starve the planaria. The planaria may have come in on moss I received since the tank was a new setup. I didn't notice them until after I put the moss in there. The moss was full of algae. The shrimp are always picking at the substrate and plants so I assume they are being well fed. The moss is picked clean now 

I don't have a clue about the water quality but the shrimp are breeding so I guess it can't be too bad  Though the presence of planaria may suggest the water quality isn't so great. 

I will live with the planaria for a while. If I get to the point I can't stand them anymoe, I will put some guppies in there for a while. Let's just hope the guppies don't eat the shrimp!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I have planaria too -- I don't believe they are a sign of bad water quality, just a sign of food! If you can be sure you have no shrimp in the area that might be vacuumed up, you can gravel vac them out. I use cheesecloth over the gravel vac, but still the holes aren't small enough to prevent shrimp from being sucked up so be careful!


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

Many people do not feed their shrimp only tanks at all. They leave it up to the shrimp to find their own dinner. Others, like myself, like to add variety to the shrimp's diet by adding other foods to supplement the naturally occurring algae. Luckily for all of us the shrimp seem to be able to adjust to whatever level we supply by matching their population to the input of food, ie, slowing down when their food is limited. This is nothing I can prove scientifically but it has been my observation. Here is a pregnant tiger shrimp getting her minimum daily allowance of calcium via Hikari Crab Cuisine...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I feed my shrimp only tanks daily too and they eagerly eat it all the time.
I think with some of the "bottom feeders" and shrimp they tend to get under fed because many people think they have enough other things to eat. I've also seen many starve because of it, so it's better to be safe than sorry. IMO.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...we've got the how often. What about "how much"?

I love the socratic method in reverse...


----------



## CoolT (May 13, 2005)

Like everyone has said, they seem to like everything and graze when there's nothing more exciting happening.
They seem pretty easy to please - I have 3 species and they all breed.
Everybody's tanks/shrimps are different (mine are Australian for a start) so why don't you just throw in a little of something that they like and see how much they consume or run off with in 5 minutes? This amount per day (or 2) would be sure to keep them going while you were away without the risk of overfeeding.
Having said this, I never see my Riffle Shrimp eating anything in particular, which probably means they concentrate on micro things?
Mine like the smallest size sinking community food and a shrimp will run off with a little pellet, so perhaps you could multiply shrimps present x tiny pellets, (1 for each shrimp),feed this volume and only feed every 2-3 days to keep things safe.
Low temperatures will mean lower food needs too,
Jan


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...just back from two weeks away and my wife forgot to feed the shrimp...at all. But the tank seems to be doing just fine. At least three females with eggs  Maybe it helps that in a 10g tank there is probably 10-20% of the tank filled with java moss for them to make use of...


----------

